# Painting over Solubor treatment



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Does anyone here know if it is a good practice to paint over solubor treated bare wood? I have old wood sashes I am restoring, and I am getting down to the bare wood. I find minor termite damage from 100+ years. I was thinking that while I have the opportunity I can brush on liquid solubor (a heavily concentrated termite/insect deterent), then prime, sand, and paint to protect the wood for future attack.

I am concerned that the heavily concentrated boron solution may interfere with primer adhesion. 

This could also be posted in Painting, but maybe pest people know.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Moderator,

Think we can post this on the Paining forum? Maybe people there may know of my situation......


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd try contacting the company that made it.


----------

